# Solutions:  what can we do to get CA to open up youth soccer?



## Texas2Cali (Sep 2, 2020)

I wanted to create a place where people can post positive thoughts and ideas for concrete actions that those interested in opening up youth soccer can take to put pressure on the powers that be. NYC seemed to have success organizing and arguing effectively to the mayor; why shouldn't we be able to do the same?

Action #1 -- write the governor.   https://govapps.gov.ca.gov/gov40mail/

I am writing to you to express my concern about the lack of clarity and timeline for reopening youth sports, particularly youth soccer, throughout California. As a parent of a teenager, I am seeing first hand the negative consequences of kids not being able play the sports that they love. While my kid is missing her friends, exercise and the outlet that her sport provides, I have read that teenage suicides are on the rise due to the separation and isolation caused by Covid-19.

Based on science and the experience of other states (AZ, Utah, Texas, etc.) that have opened up youth soccer seemingly without negative health consequences, I see no reason as to why we can’t open youth soccer safely in California. In summary:

Covid-19 has not caused significant deaths for individuals aged 0-24. According to the CDC as of August 29, 2020, 360 individuals in this age group have died as a result of Covid-19. https://data.cdc.gov/widgets/9bhg-hcku

Outdoor transmission of Covid-19 is relatively rare. For example, one study in China of 7000 individuals documented only 1 case of Covid-19 transmitted while outdoors. From the NY Times:  “While the risk of outdoor transmission is low, it can happen. In one study of more than 7,300 cases in China, just one was connected to outdoor transmission. In that case, a 27-year-old man had a conversation outdoors with a traveler who had just returned from Wuhan. Seven days later, he had his first symptoms of Covid-19.”  I also highly recommend reading this article from Vox Media:  https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2020/4/24/21233226/coronavirus-runners-cyclists-airborne-infectious-dose  Here is a link to the study itself: https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.04.20053058v1.full.pdf 

Soccer as a sport is a relatively low risk activity. Again, this is based several studies:  
There is significant data showing that soccer is low-risk in terms of both proximity and contact. A recent study conducted by experts at Aarhus University and the University of Southern Denmark determined youth and adolescent soccer players are within a distance of 1.5 meters of each other for only 60 seconds per hour during games. And in a majority of those cases, the proximity lasts for less than one second.[1] Close contact requiring tracing as defined by the CDC is anyone who had sustained close contact—being within 6 feet of an infected individual for at least 15 minutes. https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.26.20080614v1.full.pdf


Another study done in light of the pandemic analyzed nearly 500 Dutch matches and found that in only 0.2% of them were two players within a single meter for more than 30 seconds. 50-80% of these extremely limited events were players convening during referee reviews, celebrating a goal or other game interruptions—all of which can be eliminated. The vast majority of the game provided a socially distanced arrangement of the players on the field. The report also concluded that in 98.2% of the matches, there was minimal to no risk for players to transmit the virus to one another.  https://www.consultancy.eu/news/4388/only-minor-risk-of-COVID-19-transmission-in-football-match
Based on the above, don’t understand why we can’t move more quickly to open up youth soccer. I understand that the few kids that might possibly contract Covid-19 during youth soccer might bring the virus into their homes where vulnerable family members reside, but this can be managed individually by those families, by either isolating the more susceptible family members or by making individual decisions not to attend games that potentially have risk, not matter how small. 

We can open up youth soccer safely in CA. We can:

Conduct temperature checks and Covid screening for all participants including coaches, players, refs and spectators.
Limit the number of adults and family members on the sideline to 1 per family, and ensure that those fans remain socially distant.
Modify the game to eliminate the primary situations in which close contact occurs (corner kicks, other free kicks involving walls, goal celebrations, etc.). Massachusetts is already doing this.
Isolate individuals that show symptoms or who are exposed to Covid-19 either during youth soccer play or from other situations.
Governor, please help our kids stay safe, fit and sane. Open up youth soccer.


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 2, 2020)

Action #2 Recall newsom.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 3, 2020)

Action #3 Move out of CA


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 3, 2020)

Until the schools are open I don't see how there can be a soccer season.  It is one thing to find a place to practice but to schedule all the games they usually use fields at educational institutions.  There are not enough private facilities for all Cal South games.  No school is going to issue a permit or let their facilities be used for soccer if they aren't allowing their own students to come to school .


----------



## Mosafie (Sep 6, 2020)

It wont happen until the case numbers are super low or there is a vaccine.

America has a lot if lawyers. Liability insurance companies wont cover Covid transmission because they cant factor the cost or risk associated.

That means clubs are on the hook for defending lawsuits even if they have no merit. That's expensive.

The same issue relates to field permits and venue rentals.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 6, 2020)

There is one thing, and that is do everything you can to avoid transmitting it to others. Feeling sorry for yourself, complaining on the internet, and encouraging others to disregard social distancing restrictions continues to make the situation worse and prolong everything you don’t want.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 6, 2020)

We are in a decent sized district in Norcal, (nowhere near something like LA Sized, but still..) and we just got word schools are opening in a hybrid model in a few weeks. Maybe that's a positive step??


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 6, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> It wont happen until the case numbers are super low or there is a vaccine.
> 
> America has a lot if lawyers. Liability insurance companies wont cover Covid transmission because they cant factor the cost or risk associated.
> 
> ...



It's not that.  Kids are playing full contact in other states (both red and blue).   It's the California authorities are: a) more risk adverse, b) have prioritized the reopening of businesses over schools and youth activities, and c) have generally just put youth sports on the bottom of the list of the various issues they have to look at with limited resources (the guidance the state issued wasn't tiered and when they released the color coded system they did nothing to plug in youth sports into that system....it's just a really low priority for them).



Glitterhater said:


> We are in a decent sized district in Norcal, (nowhere near something like LA Sized, but still..) and we just got word schools are opening in a hybrid model in a few weeks. Maybe that's a positive step??


You have to be in Napa.  San Francisco County has taken the position schools need to apply to reopen with elementary schools first in line, and the teacher's union has raised objections.


----------



## dk_b (Sep 6, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> You have to be in Napa.  San Francisco County has taken the position schools need to apply to reopen with elementary schools first in line, and the teacher's union has raised objections.


huh?  Why just Napa?


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 7, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There is one thing, and that is do everything you can to avoid transmitting it to others. Feeling sorry for yourself, complaining on the internet, and encouraging others to disregard social distancing restrictions continues to make the situation worse and prolong everything you don’t want.


Here is the latest on when Newsom will allow.









						Gavin Newsom Says California Will Stay On Lockdown Until Scientists Discover Cure For Death
					

SACRAMENTO, CA—Governor Gavin Newsom has released new guidelines for California's counties looking to reopen their businesses, saying that counties may only begin to lift their lockdowns once a cure for death itself has been found.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 7, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> It's not that.  Kids are playing full contact in other states (both red and blue).   It's the California authorities are: a) more risk adverse, b) have prioritized the reopening of businesses over schools and youth activities, and c) have generally just put youth sports on the bottom of the list of the various issues they have to look at with limited resources (the guidance the state issued wasn't tiered and when they released the color coded system they did nothing to plug in youth sports into that system....it's just a really low priority for them).
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be in Napa.  San Francisco County has taken the position schools need to apply to reopen with elementary schools first in line, and the teacher's union has raised objections.


Nope, not Napa. Just outside Sacramento co.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 7, 2020)

dk_b said:


> huh?  Why just Napa?


Napa’s red. Almost the entire area around Sacramento is purple.  That means it’s the review period (if it’s set to drop to red) plus 2 weeks at least.


----------



## dk_b (Sep 7, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Napa’s red. Almost the entire area around Sacramento is purple.  That means it’s the review period (if it’s set to drop to red) plus 2 weeks at least.


got it. El Dorado County is also red (about 50% larger than Napa County).


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 7, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Napa’s red. Almost the entire area around Sacramento is purple.  That means it’s the review period (if it’s set to drop to red) plus 2 weeks at least.


Grace, is the best case scenario to be ready to be fully Red October?  Red in October for the State and Yellow for OC is my prediction.


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 7, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Napa’s red. Almost the entire area around Sacramento is purple.  That means it’s the review period (if it’s set to drop to red) plus 2 weeks at least.


Marin County just went into red last Friday as well.  Schools can open 9/22.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Nope, not Napa. Just outside Sacramento co.


Someone should find out why SF doesn't allow private gyms to open, but allow gyms for gov employees to be open.


*San Francisco Government Buildings Keep Gyms Open ...*
www.nbcbayarea.com › news › local › san-francisco-g...


----------



## Cruzer (Sep 8, 2020)

Orange Country just opened up


----------



## Willie (Sep 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Someone should find out why SF doesn't allow private gyms to open, but allow gyms for gov employees to be open.
> 
> 
> *San Francisco Government Buildings Keep Gyms Open ...*
> www.nbcbayarea.com › news › local › san-francisco-g...


EOTL/espola will justify it in 3-2-1.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Someone should find out why SF doesn't allow private gyms to open, but allow gyms for gov employees to be open.
> 
> 
> *San Francisco Government Buildings Keep Gyms Open ...*
> www.nbcbayarea.com › news › local › san-francisco-g...


Someone should find out why SF doesn't allow private gyms to be open but it's okay to shit and shoot heroin on the sidewalk.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Grace, is the best case scenario to be ready to be fully Red October?  Red in October for the State and Yellow for OC is my prediction.


Thought I'd save you the meme search, HIS.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Marin County just went into red last Friday as well.  Schools can open 9/22.


Hybrid schedule?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 8, 2020)

All red today in the great OC baby.  Were on the mends.  TY to all for working hard to do their best in some very hard times.  My dd school said it looks like 9/22 is back to school.  My dd is super happy and can't wait to see her friends.


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hybrid schedule?


Well that was the plan, but the State is now telling Marin County can't move to red.  They will decide by Friday.   Our kids were going to go 2 days a week, the rest remote. At this point I just want the air quality and heat to settle down so the kids can get some physical activity in.


----------



## watfly (Sep 8, 2020)

No great solutions right now.  As some have pointed out Youth Sports aren't mentioned in any part of the Governor's "reopening" plan (which is actually not a reopening plan, but a plan for fewer restrictions until there is a cure...WTF we don't have any thing resembling the cure for the seasonal flu).  Newsom won't reopen youth sports due to the pressure it will put on him to fully reopen schools, which he can't do because of political pressure from the teachers's unions.

The counties have the most direct line to the governor, so the County Commissioners are the ones that need to put the most pressure on (like SD County).  Unless you live in LA County then forget about it.  Calsouth and the other youths sports organizations need to work together to at least get  youth sports on the radar.  It may not work but doing nothing is certainly not going to work.  At least go down fighting.  Contact your representatives in the County and the State.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 9, 2020)

watfly said:


> No great solutions right now.  As some have pointed out Youth Sports aren't mentioned in any part of the Governor's "reopening" plan (which is actually not a reopening plan, but a plan for fewer restrictions until there is a cure...WTF we don't have any thing resembling the cure for the seasonal flu).  Newsom won't reopen youth sports due to the pressure it will put on him to fully reopen schools, which he can't do because of political pressure from the teachers's unions.
> 
> The counties have the most direct line to the governor, so the County Commissioners are the ones that need to put the most pressure on (like SD County).  Unless you live in LA County then forget about it.  Calsouth and the other youths sports organizations need to work together to at least get  youth sports on the radar.  It may not work but doing nothing is certainly not going to work.  At least go down fighting.  Contact your representatives in the County and the State.


It would be a perfect time for Cal South to step up as a governing body of youth soccer and show some cojones. However, I don't thing they have any.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 9, 2020)

Not directly related to soccer, but I just read that LA county banned trick or treating this year. Are you kidding me?


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> It would be a perfect time for Cal South to step up as a governing body of youth soccer and show some cojones. However, I don't thing they have any.


Cal South has stepped up on the side of not killing people despite the enormous financial cost to itself.  Granted, it’s a pretty easy position to take given that there are only a handful of nut jobs who think youth soccer, and bars, and going to Costco without a mask, are more important than human life.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Not directly related to soccer, but I just read that LA county banned trick or treating this year. Are you kidding me?


No, not kidding. This is what happens when dumb Americans can’t get their s**t together.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No, not kidding. This is what happens when dumb Americans can’t get their s**t together.


I don't disagree with you that people do dumb shit-but, I just feel like the once again, the kids are taking the hit.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I don't disagree with you that people do dumb shit-but, I just feel like the once again, the kids are taking the hit.


You are exactly right. You need to ask yourself whether you’re ok with killing people so your kids can get candy door to door instead of from the store. From your original post, it sounds like your answer is yes.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I don't disagree with you that people do dumb shit-but, I just feel like the once again, the kids are taking the hit.


... but rioting without masks is endorsed... because Criminal Lives Matter more than Halloween and soccer.

Maybe we could establish a similar "don't ask/don't tell policy" with trick-or-treat'ers.  If someone gets The 'Rona, you're not allowed to ask if they're in possession of any costumes.  Just go dusting for knuckle prints on neighborhood doors.  Then maybe your DD could wear her cleats around the neighborhood and get the best of both worlds!


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You are exactly right. You need to ask yourself whether you’re ok with killing people so your kids can get candy door to door instead of from the store. From your original post, it sounds like your answer is yes.


Whoa! Ok. I'm glad you think you know me? Call me an asshole if you want but I can feel empathy for all the young kids who will also miss out on this. Why do you always go so hard? You assume a lot of shit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Whoa! Ok. I'm glad you think you know me? Call me an asshole if you want but I can feel empathy for all the young kids who will also miss out on this. Why do you always go so hard? You assume a lot of shit.


"they're" angry all the time.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Not directly related to soccer, but I just read that LA county banned trick or treating this year. Are you kidding me?


That's it! I'm moving out of state!


----------



## Emma (Sep 9, 2020)

A halloween weekend out of state soccer tournament would be great.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> That's it! I'm moving out of state!


Well, yeah-I guess that's one way to handle it?


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Well, yeah-I guess that's one way to handle it?


The word on the street Leagues are planning to play on Oct 31st. Halloween is not lost just yet!


----------



## Willie (Sep 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> The word on the street Leagues are planning to play on Oct 31st. Halloween is not lost just yet!


I have heard the same but does anybody think that the giverment will let it happen?


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 9, 2020)

Willie said:


> I have heard the same but does anybody think that the giverment will let it happen?


Will see. Timeline is not unrealistic if the schools will in fact reopen on Sept 22nd.


----------



## Willie (Sep 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Will see. Timeline is not unrealistic if the schools will in fact reopen on Sept 22nd.


To play by Oct 31 teams will need to actually practice for a while. I am not aware of anything officially being allowed other than “distance practicing”.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> That's it! I'm moving out of state!


Leaving California is like leaving an abusive relationship.  While you are in it, you don't want to get out because you are too invested in it and are sure they can change and things can get magically better.  When you've left, you wonder what took you so long.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Leaving California is like leaving an abusive relationship.  While you are in it, you don't want to get out because you are too invested in it and are sure they can change and things can get magically better.  When you've left, you wonder what took you so long.


Trust me, I would do it in a heartbeat. Not the first time for me across state lines. However, right now I'm too vested in my job among other things to leave.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 9, 2020)

Willie said:


> To play by Oct 31 teams will need to actually practice for a while. I am not aware of anything officially being allowed other than “distance practicing”.


Few CA teams went to Utah last weekend and won tournament there. I think we will be fine


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Will see. Timeline is not unrealistic if the schools will in fact reopen on Sept 22nd.


Im shocked the teachers union agreed to open schools in 2 weeks.  did all their demands get met?  So police defunded and no charter schools allowed?


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 9, 2020)

Our schools are opening up here in 2 weeks-so there is hope?!? Maybe??


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Whoa! Ok. I'm glad you think you know me? Call me an asshole if you want but I can feel empathy for all the young kids who will also miss out on this. Why do you always go so hard? You assume a lot of shit.


The truth hurts. 

Why are you so flippant with the lives of other people? You’re ok with people dying so your kids can get some free candy? That’s not exactly empathetic. It’s more like the opposite of that.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 9, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Im shocked the teachers union agreed to open schools in 2 weeks.  did all their demands get met?  So police defunded and no charter schools allowed?


9/22 is the earliest date for OC, Santa Cruz, Santa Clara, and Placer school districts that do choose to open.  Not every school district in those counties will opt for in-person school.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The truth hurts.
> 
> Why are you so flippant with the lives of other people? You’re ok with people dying so your kids can get some free candy? That’s not exactly empathetic. It’s more like the opposite of that.


Shouldn't you be outside of BevMo protesting all the future, drunk drivers?  Or maybe taking them to court because the accessibility ramp doesn't meet code?


----------



## Jose has returned (Sep 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Someone should find out why SF doesn't allow private gyms to open, but allow gyms for gov employees to be open.
> 
> 
> *San Francisco Government Buildings Keep Gyms Open ...*
> www.nbcbayarea.com › news › local › san-francisco-g...


I can help.  Because the rules are for thee not for me.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Shouldn't you be outside of BevMo protesting all the future, drunk drivers?  Or maybe taking them to court because the accessibility ramp doesn't meet code?


@The Outlaw has requested that I ask you to also not drink and drive on Halloween.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The truth hurts.
> 
> Why are you so flippant with the lives of other people? You’re ok with people dying so your kids can get some free candy? That’s not exactly empathetic. It’s more like the opposite of that.


Well, in my next life I'll be sure to give some fucks. Or, even better-come back as you- the all knowing, morally superior, soccer Dad/Mom/It. It must suck to hate the world as much as you do. Kick any puppies lately?


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> We are in a decent sized district in Norcal, (nowhere near something like LA Sized, but still..) and we just got word schools are ?  opening in a hybrid model in a few weeks. Maybe that's a positive step??
> [/QUO
> E





Eagle33 said:


> That's it! I'm moving out of state!
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Will see. Timeline is not unrealistic if the schools will in fact reopen on Sept 22nd.


Capo opening first week of October, hybrid, with the little ones starting first, then middle and high school starting a few days later about the same time I think.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Well, in my next life I'll be sure to give some fucks. Or, even better-come back as you- the all knowing, morally superior, soccer Dad/Mom/It. It must suck to hate the world as much as you do. Kick any puppies lately?


I love the world. That includes puppies, and also grandparents and people with comorbidities. Shoot, I even like the occasional candy bar, but not at the expense of human life. That’s not moral superiority. It’s just moral. So, are you ok killing people over some candy corn?


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I love the world. That includes puppies, and also grandparents and people with comorbidities. Shoot, I even like the occasional candy bar, but not at the expense of human life. That’s not moral superiority. It’s just moral. So, are you ok killing people over some candy corn?


Nah, but maybe a snickers? Which by the way, you could use one. Happy to share? Promise not to give you the rona.


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 9, 2020)

Sounds like this line of discussion is getting us closer to Solution to get CA open for youth soccer...which I think was title of this thread.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I love the world. That includes puppies, and also grandparents and people with comorbidities. Shoot, I even like the occasional candy bar, but not at the expense of human life. That’s not moral superiority. It’s just moral. So, are you ok killing people over some candy corn?


Well you shouldn’t drive either then cause driving leads to air pollution, which can cause cancer which kills more people annually than Covid has or will.  What....their lives don’t matter?


----------



## Y_T (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So, are you ok killing people over some candy corn?


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 9, 2020)

Bottom line is this- everyone has their own ideas as to how we can get youth soccer to open. I think it's promising that schools are opening and that counties are moving from purple to red. Anything else is just a guess.


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Well you shouldn’t drive either then cause driving leads to air pollution, which can cause cancer which kills more people annually than Covid has or will.  What....their lives don’t matter?


You are absolutely  right. I should stop driving until someone invents an electric car. Wouldn’t that be wild?

Gosh, I guess I also shouldn’t shoot my assault rifle indiscriminately at the mall for fun then. Or drive my electric car really fast down the boardwalk.  I mean, it would be really irresponsible of me to do things that are so selfish and unnecessary just because it makes me feel good, especially when doing so puts lives in danger.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Well you shouldn’t drive either then cause driving leads to air pollution, which can cause cancer which kills more people annually than Covid has or will.  What....their lives don’t matter?


Can we still give him/her/nonbinary the Snickers... I'd swear diabetes is on that same list?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You are absolutely  right. I should stop driving until someone invents an electric car. Wouldn’t that be wild?
> 
> Gosh, I guess I also shouldn’t shoot my assault rifle indiscriminately at the mall for fun then. Or drive my electric car really fast down the boardwalk.  I mean, it would be really irresponsible of me to do things that are so selfish and unnecessary just because it makes me feel good, especially when doing so puts lives in danger.


You’re funny!


----------



## EOTL (Sep 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Can we still give him/her/nonbinary the Snickers... I'd swear diabetes is on that same list?


Homophobe


----------



## jpeter (Sep 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Trust me, I would do it in a heartbeat. Not the first time for me across state lines. However, right now I'm too vested in my job among other things to leave.


Halloween and Trick or treat is back on for LA








						LA County backs off trick-or-treating ban, but advises strongly against it
					

Los Angeles County has backed down from its previously-announced ban on trick-or-treating for Halloween amid the coronavirus pandemic, but they still strongly advises against it.




					abc7.com
				




Of course with "modification"


----------



## watfly (Sep 10, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Halloween and Trick or treat is back on for LA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, just maybe, the ACLU did there job and gave LA County a heads up that you can't tell citizens who they can, or can't, host in the privacy of their own home.


----------



## Texas2Cali (Sep 10, 2020)

Some info from the other football; haven't verified the data.









						Over 1,000 high school football games already played, zero reports of community COVID spread
					

Throughout the Spring and Summer there was some concern that football games and the crowds that come to them could be a spreading point for Covid. So much of a




					footballscoop.com


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2020)

watfly said:


> Maybe, just maybe, the ACLU did there job and gave LA County a heads up that you can't tell citizens who they can, or can't, host in the privacy of their own home.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Spfister (Sep 11, 2020)

Do you all have to bring your arguing and off topic rants toevery single thread on this forum. Some of us come here because we want to check in on what’s going on with soccer. I mean after all this is a soccer form…


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 11, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Do you all have to bring your arguing and off topic rants toevery single thread on this forum. Some of us come here because we want to check in on what’s going on with soccer. I mean after all this is a soccer form…


I try...but there isn’t much soccer to talk about.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 15, 2020)

For LA county we need to get public health protocol for youth sports modified more.  There has been 3 revisions but the part about games and scrimmage on bottom of page 2 is the hangup at the moment.

Need to find ways to get a revision done so talk with your local representative, city council folks, county board of supervisors or whoever you can reach out to





__





						LA County Department of Public Health
					






					publichealth.lacounty.gov


----------

